# Should I drop my daily driver?



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I have a 95 altima and its alright, but I woke up this morning, I looked at it, and It looked alright. BUT i was thinking, im getting it painted pretty soon, and throwing on new wheels and rubbers. Why not drop it. Stillen makes a kit for this car that drops it 1.5-2.0 inches for under 500 bills. Would it be a good idea to do it if my car is my daily driver?:fluffy:


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I am sure you started this thread because you just learned a new 
slang "drop the car".
but what's the point of "droping your car if your car performs like stock. 
if you want to look cool, get cold air intake, catback exhaust system.
ngk spark plugs. and other minor things that will boost your car.

you might as well drop a mountain bike with suspensions and ride around like
a king on your bike with shiny rims.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well sorry to disapoint you on your little theory of newly learned terms, but no. I havent barley learned this. I merely would like my car ro handle and to understeer less. Nothing else And I wanted an opinion.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

well, I am still not convinced my theory is wrong.
anyway I need to solve this physics problem on what is the effect of "dropping" your
car 1-3inches. it seems like you could just get wider rims and tires and get the same effect.
provided you use stiffer than stock springs and shocks. 

the real difference comes when you lower the engine weight(did not see this done by anyone).
but subarus for example have cylinders working horizontally and this allows lower than usual
placement of an engine. and it's noticable that subaru wrx for example does not rise as much as conventional engine cars on turns.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Altima responds really well to an upgraded rear sway bar. This will greatly reduce the engineered understeer. Suspension Techniques and Whiteline make very nice pieces that come with urethane bushings. I would recommend springs after that but don't drop the ride height more than 1.75 in. or it will handle much worse than stock especially with factory struts.

Troy


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you KA24 tech, and i was also looking into the energy suspension, are they any good?


----------



## Machinehead131 (Apr 26, 2007)

Dropping your car, generally lowers the center of gravity which equals better handling. Too large of a drop can result in bump steer and the angles of the control arms ect. are negatively effected.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, sweet thanks for the tips. The kit im on my way to buying is shorter stiffer springs. with tokico shocks


----------



## Machinehead131 (Apr 26, 2007)

what tokico shocks?
what springs, are they progressive rates?
how big of a drop?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ill post the adress to the site.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats the lowering kit I was talking about: STILLEN : Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Kit 
Heres the shocks/struts:STILLEN : Tokico HP Series Shocks / Struts / Suspension Kits
Its kinda pricy, but they work.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

rod_88 said:


> Thats the lowering kit I was talking about: STILLEN : Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Kit
> Heres the shocks/struts:STILLEN : Tokico HP Series Shocks / Struts / Suspension Kits
> Its kinda pricy, but they work.


You can finda a set on ebay with free shiping. and yes its the same part just $100 less! :woowoo:

EDIT: typos


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Snapsicles! you got down! Can you do the same with those shocks?


----------



## Machinehead131 (Apr 26, 2007)

Try to get tokico illuminas if u can eibachs are good springs.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

"Put it in the weeds" another term for lowering a car.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Cut dem coils is what I hear often at school.


----------



## Machinehead131 (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, ahhahahha. Don't do that.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

hahah you cut the coils, youll feel the big differences, youll be bouncing around at ever single dip and it wont catch...i lowered mine with some kind i forgot a long ass time ago ill have look, but to answer your question....dropping your car can still be used as a daily driver, you just have to be more careful when driving, watch drive ways and dips...with new tires and it dropped it will look nice, all u have to do is get a CF hood, and CF fenders and CF trunk...it will look clean..like mine lol


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah they sell some clean looking stuff, plus I got some 225/50R15 Kumho 711's that look crazy wide. Im in the process of getting Enkie g11's. but yeah, which is better, The tein suspension or the one posted earlier?


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

i myself would go with nismo lowering set...if thats what your talking about....tien in my opinion is honda based....gotta keep in the family u know lol


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

How much is the nismo set? Do they make a replacement muffler too?


----------

